# What's wrong with some other cyclists ?



## Fifelad (1 Jun 2014)

Commuting to work last Thursday, I got overtaken by a fellow roadie younger than myself up a slight incline. No hello, or exchange of pleasantries. So I caught up with him no bother, then overtook him, where I said hello, it was replied with a half hearted reply. He then overtook me again and then I decided to just sit on his back wheel. He was obsessed with looking where I was as if he was in a race, we eventually went our separate ways when I turned off. I couldn't resist shouting k**b ! as he went on his way. What's wrong with some folk ? A smile, hello or nod of the head, or wave too much ? Some mothers do have them ! Any other tales of ignorance that people have had ?


----------



## Paul.G. (1 Jun 2014)

Wish I had a pound for every time I acknowledge another cyclist only to be ignored but don't give up, for every ignorant sod there is a peasant one.


----------



## theclaud (1 Jun 2014)




----------



## Fifelad (1 Jun 2014)

Paul.G. said:


> Wish I had a pound for every time I acknowledge another cyclist only to be ignored but don't give up, for every ignorant sod there is a peasant one.


Oh I know that mate, it was the laughable over all attitude of this one !


----------



## Cubist (1 Jun 2014)

@ianrauk to the forum please......


----------



## glasgowcyclist (1 Jun 2014)

Maybe he didn't appreciate you on his back wheel.

I don't say hello to every cyclist I encounter, although I'll always return one. People are just different, don't take it personally.

GC


----------



## Big Nick (1 Jun 2014)

Fifelad said:


> Commuting to work last Thursday, I got overtaken by a fellow roadie younger than myself up a slight incline. No hello, or exchange of pleasantries. So I caught up with him no bother, then overtook him, where I said hello, it was replied with a half hearted reply. He then overtook me again and then I decided to just sit on his back wheel. He was obsessed with looking where I was as if he was in a race, we eventually went our separate ways when I turned off. I couldn't resist shouting k**b ! as he went on his way. What's wrong with some folk ? A smile, hello or nod of the head, or wave too much ? Some mothers do have them ! Any other tales of ignorance that people have had ?



Why do you think because a person rides a bicycle there are exempt from being an a***hole?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jun 2014)

Do I hear thunder coming from the Orpington direction? No, it's a impending ker-ching


----------



## Fifelad (1 Jun 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Maybe he didn't appreciate you on his back wheel.


----------



## Fifelad (1 Jun 2014)

He was as you may say my Glasgow friend a real roaster though !


----------



## redcard (1 Jun 2014)

So he overtook you, you got a bit miffed, increased your speed and overtook him, you couldn't keep the speed up, so he gradually got back in front.

And you say he was acting like he was in a race?

Bizarre.


----------



## Fifelad (1 Jun 2014)

I could keep the speed up I did it because of his attitude. Would of let him go otherwise. Yes he got my goat. I was not the one who did not have the decency to barely answer a friendly hello. I'm not a bad guy honest !


----------



## glasgowcyclist (1 Jun 2014)

Fifelad said:


> He was as you may say my Glasgow friend a real roaster though !



Sorry, I've no idea what that phrase means!

GC


----------



## redcard (1 Jun 2014)

You shouted abuse at him because he didn't say hello to you.
You got annoyed because he overtook you.
You sat on his wheel because he was faster than you.

Seriously. He wasn't the d!ck in this story.


----------



## Albert (1 Jun 2014)

In my experience cyclists are usually very sociable. On my travels, most cyclists I meet are friendly and respond to a wave, greeting or smile - except for those who I encounter around Aberystwyth, many of whom seem to find communication difficult............ probably the result of living in the middle of nowhere


----------



## gavroche (2 Jun 2014)

Personally, when I am riding my bike, it makes me happy so I say hello to everyone, even pedestrians sometimes.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Jun 2014)

Honestly, there I was, riding my bike last Thursday when another cyclist appeared and said hello to me. I'm afraid to say that I was a bit fried and out of breath at the time as I was coming to the end of a 100 miler (I bet they were only going to work or something), but I did try to acknowledge their presence a little bit later, I'm not a bad person or anything. There we were, just riding along, doing the whole 'lets see who can get in front routine', a little childish, I'll admit, but we all do it at some stage or another, but then this idiot decided to simply sit on my back wheel, making me nervous if I had had to brake suddenly. What an eejit!!

Then just as we were going our separate ways, the tailgating twat then had the cheek to shout 'knob' at me, I mean, I ask you, honestly!!


----------



## Learnincurve (2 Jun 2014)

For future reference if I don't say hello to anyone then it's because I am terrified of cars, and I do mean terrified, I _hate_ riding in them as well. I can't drive, and they are several tonnes of flimsy metal going up to 80 miles an hour that I have no way of stopping and there is no personality test to get a licence. I was somewhat traumatised as a small child by the woman going 70 round the single lane tracks of the peak district who just won't stop banging on about me learning to drive to the point that she has sad that neither I _or her own grandchildren_ can have a lift to her house next Christmas in an attempt to get me to learn. So anyway, I'm not ignoring you, I'm just concentrating really really hard on not being killed by a 17 year old chav in a souped up honda.


----------



## winjim (2 Jun 2014)

Fifelad said:


> Any other tales of ignorance that people have had ?


Several threads worth, a couple of them even as childish as yours.


----------



## uclown2002 (2 Jun 2014)

What is even more disappointing than this post is that @ianrauk hasn't tipped up yet with his valuable input!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 Jun 2014)

Fifelad said:


> Commuting to work last Thursday, I got overtaken by a fellow roadie younger than myself up a slight incline. No hello, or exchange of pleasantries. So I caught up with him no bother, then overtook him, where I said hello, it was replied with a half hearted reply. He then overtook me again and then I decided to just sit on his back wheel. He was obsessed with looking where I was as if he was in a race, we eventually went our separate ways when I turned off. I couldn't resist shouting k**b ! as he went on his way. What's wrong with some folk ? A smile, hello or nod of the head, or wave too much ? Some mothers do have them ! Any other tales of ignorance that people have had ?




Yeah, last Thursday I was really upset because my dog, Bob, had just died suddenly, I rang into work for a day off, as he was my best friend in the whole world & I'd had him since he was a pup, but my boss told me to stop being such a soft sod and get my a**e in or else.
I was getting into work as quickly as possible as I was already late and my boss doesn't mess about on punctuality, but I'm lost in my own misery about Bob and angry at the boss when I rolled past some old guy on a bike, didn't really pay him much attention, I had my own problems y'know.
A few minutes later he catches me up and says hello, he got a hello back but I'm really not in the mood for a chat so I just carry on, he catches me up again and just sits on my backside not moving, he's probably a mad stalker wanting to mug me for my bike or wallet knowing my luck at the moment, so I'm keeping an eye on him because he's seriously beginning to freak me out, just sitting there like a silent assassin, I'm scared witless what he is going to do to me.
Thank God a bit later he stopped following me but you know what, as we were going our separate ways HE called ME a k**b in a really loud and aggressive way!!!!!!!!!

I mean what had I done to deserve that, I'm having an awful day and some loony scares the c**p out of me and hurls abuse for no reason at all.

Some mothers do have them ! Any other tales of ignorance that people have had ?


----------



## jayonabike (2 Jun 2014)

Why must someone say hello to you just because they're riding a bike just the same as you are? Say hello, don't say hello, who gives a f**k.


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Jun 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Maybe he didn't appreciate you on his back wheel.



Yup - or was keeping an eye on your position in case he had to brake, change direction &c. I really dislike people I don't know tailgating me - neither of us knows the other's level of skill, and it's just one more thing to worry about, especially on a commute.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Jun 2014)

Does the OP say a cheery "Hello" to every pedestrian they pass when on foot I wonder? After all they are sharing the same mode of transport and are probably wearing shoes so have lots in common. Do they wave at passengers on other buses when travelling on one themselves?


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2014)

Sorry.. bit late to the party...

A new week, a new thread and a new..


----------



## Mugshot (2 Jun 2014)

Hmmm, I'm a bit of loon when it comes to saying hello, I say hello to everyone. If I'm on the path I'll say hi to dog walkers, joggers, other cyclists and people just out having a stroll. On the roads a nod or a wave or a cheery hello to any cyclists going the same way or in the opposite direction. In fairness there's not actually that many of any of them so I'm not sat there chanting "Hello" and continually waving my arms around to ensure I catch all of them. If they don't say anything back though, that's ok, it doesn't spoil my day. However you sir, shouting rude things after somebody just because he didn't say hello in the way you wanted him to, well you know where I said I say hello to everyone? Well I wouldn't say hello to you now, you're on the naughty list!!


----------



## HLaB (2 Jun 2014)

Fifelad said:


> Commuting to work last Thursday, I got overtaken by a fellow roadie younger than myself up a slight incline. No hello, or exchange of pleasantries. So I caught up with him no bother, then overtook him, where I said hello, it was replied with a half hearted reply. He then overtook me again and then I decided to just sit on his back wheel. He was obsessed with looking where I was as if he was in a race, we eventually went our separate ways when I turned off. I couldn't resist shouting k**b ! as he went on his way. What's wrong with some folk ? A smile, hello or nod of the head, or wave too much ? Some mothers do have them ! Any other tales of ignorance that people have had ?


 Was it towards the Airport end of your commute? I found the polite responce/nod rate goes down as you get towards Edinburgh. Its just a fact of life, dont let it wind you up.


----------



## Mugshot (2 Jun 2014)

Fifelad said:


> Commuting to work last Thursday, I got overtaken by a fellow roadie younger than myself up a slight incline. No hello, or exchange of pleasantries. So I caught up with him no bother, then overtook him, where I said hello, it was replied with a half hearted reply. He then overtook me again and then I decided to just sit on his back wheel. He was obsessed with looking where I was as if he was in a race, we eventually went our separate ways when I turned off. *I couldn't resist shouting k**b ! as he went on his way.* What's wrong with some folk ? A smile, hello or nod of the head, or wave too much ? Some mothers do have them ! Any other tales of ignorance that people have had ?


Why didn't you call him a knob when you were sat on his back wheel? Maybe you could have settled things on the roadside then.


----------



## Markymark (2 Jun 2014)

Grrrr....was on my roadie for a long (for me) ride on Saturday. Another roadie sailed passed me with a cheerie "morning".

If you ever pass me at a much greater speed can you PPLLEEEASSSEEEE at least to pretend you're out of puff


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Jun 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Grrrr....was on my roadie for a long (for me) ride on Saturday. Another roadie sailed passed me with a cheerie "morning".
> 
> If you ever pass me at a much greater speed can you *PPLLEEEASSSEEEE *at least to pretend you're out of puff



PPLLEEASSSSSEEE 

You mean!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Jun 2014)

Mugshot said:


> Hmmm, I'm a bit of loon when it comes to saying hello, I say hello to everyone. If I'm on the path I'll say hi to dog walkers, joggers, other cyclists and people just out having a stroll. On the roads a nod or a wave or a cheery hello to any cyclists going the same way or in the opposite direction. In fairness there's not actually that many of any of them so I'm not sat there chanting "Hello" and continually waving my arms around to ensure I catch all of them. If they don't say anything back though, that's ok, it doesn't spoil my day. However you sir, shouting rude things after somebody just because he didn't say hello in the way you wanted him to, well you know where I said I say hello to everyone? Well I wouldn't say hello to you now, you're on the naughty list!!


I once spent a long Autumn weekend in your vicinity. (One of several as I've family down there) The only other cyclist I saw was a "gentleman of the road" type replete with large bottle of White Lightning. We had a little chat and parted mutually enriched by the experience.

I have often observed that the drivers of Pembs. are always keen to enter into conversation with cyclists they encounter on the roads. Usually a shouted one-way conversation focussing on "use the bl@*dy cyclepath" as its subject. They especially like cyclists who take primary on the climb up to Tesco's from the Merlin's Bridge roundabout.


----------



## Mugshot (2 Jun 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I once spent a long Autumn weekend in your vicinity. (One of several as I've family down there) The only other cyclist I saw was a "gentleman of the road" type replete with large bottle of White Lightning. We had a little chat and parted mutually enriched by the experience.
> 
> I have often observed that the drivers of Pembs. are always keen to enter into conversation with cyclists the encounter on the roads. Usually a shouted one-way conversation focussing on "use the bl@*dy cyclepath" as it's subject. They especially like cyclists who take primary on the climb up to Tesco's from the Merlin's Bridge roundabout.


It's certainly an area with lots of friendly motorists, they regularly beep "hello", actually it's probably more like "HELLO!!!!!!!!!" and shout encouragement out of the windows. It may go at least some way to explaining why there appears to be such a dearth of cyclists on the roads, which is such a pity as you'd be hard pushed to find somewhere more scenic to ride, as you know yourself of course.
Ah yes, Merlins Hill to Tesco, a stinging little 10% climb. It'd be nice if the drivers worked out that the reason they can't get past you is due to the dirty great queue of traffic waiting for the lights on the opposite side of the road which stretches from the bottom of the hill to the top at all hours of the day!
BTW, I'm more of a Strongbow man myself, so I don't think it was me you met, maybe next time. I'll be sure to share too if you introduce yourself


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Jun 2014)

Mugshot said:


> BTW, I'm more of a Strongbow man myself, so I don't think it was me you met, maybe next time. I'll be sure to share too if you introduce yourself


I'll be the guy on the sage green and purple Brompton.


----------



## Mugshot (2 Jun 2014)

I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## Crankarm (2 Jun 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Does the OP say a cheery "Hello" to every pedestrian they pass when on foot I wonder? After all they are sharing the same mode of transport and are probably wearing shoes so have lots in common. Do they wave at passengers on other buses when travelling on one themselves?



If they do they should be sectioned under mental health legislation.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (2 Jun 2014)

Sunday was a nighmare, Morning, morning, hello, hi, hi, hi, nod head, nod head, ignore, ignore, ignore, ignore, ignore................


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jun 2014)

Fifelad said:


> Commuting to work last Thursday, I got overtaken by a fellow roadie younger than myself up a slight incline. No hello, or exchange of pleasantries. So I caught up with him no bother, then overtook him, where I said hello, it was replied with a half hearted reply. He then overtook me again and then I decided to just sit on his back wheel. He was obsessed with looking where I was as if he was in a race, we eventually went our separate ways when I turned off.* I couldn't resist shouting k**b ! as he went on his way*. What's wrong with some folk ? A smile, hello or nod of the head, or wave too much ? Some mothers do have them ! Any other tales of ignorance that people have had ?



I couldn't resist typing "knob" at you!


----------



## Crankarm (2 Jun 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Sunday was a nighmare, Morning, morning, hello, hi, hi, hi, nod head, nod head, ignore, ignore, ignore, ignore, ignore................



I hate cycling at weekends because of just this. I ignore all other cyclists as I am sick of being pestered as it has become tiresome and a chore. Nice weather seems to bring out the kamikaze nnobbers. If they're not all wanting a personal hello, morning or afternoon greeting, they are riding like dicks trying to take you out. Yesterday was particularly bad riding home from work late afternoon as it was warmish and sunny. I just want to ride my bike in peace and not get taken out by idiot numptees who seem to think they are owed a speech of gratitude for them getting on their bike for a couple of hours on a sunday and this includes mamil club riders as well. Had a couple of instances where these tossers where riding 4 abreast coming straight at me on the guided bus way with no where for me to go except a head on collision with them as they were spread right across the road. The air horn got used quite a bit which got them out the way pronto.

It's always the ones that ride a very short section, that bust a gut to try to scalp you but then turn off 100m later that are the tossers ime.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (2 Jun 2014)

Crankarm said:


> I hate cycling at weekends because of just this. I ignore all other cyclists as I am sick of being pestered as it has become tiresome and a chore. Nice weather seems to bring out the kamikaze nnobbers. If they're not all wanting a personal hello, morning or afternoon greeting, they are riding like dicks trying to take you out. Yesterday was particularly bad riding home from work late afternoon as it was warmish and sunny. I just want to ride my bike in peace and not get taken out by idiot numptees who seem to think they are owed a speech of gratitude for them getting on their bike for a couple of hours on a sunday and this includes mamil club riders as well. Had a couple of instances where these tossers where riding 4 abreast coming straight at me with no where to go except a head on collision. The air horn got used quite a bit which got them out the way pronto.


 
Ha ha, Im not that bad, it can just be a bit hard to train keep looking across the road to say hi.


----------



## Crankarm (2 Jun 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Ha ha, Im not that bad, it can just be a bit hard to train keep looking across the road to say hi.



I don't even bother I just ignore them. The only riders I do occasionally greet are obvious touring cyclists, not ones with polished bikes and shiny panniers though, I mean guys and girls who look like they've ridden thousands of miles. This isn't often though in fact hardly ever which doesn't make saying hello too onerous or the risk of engaging with a psychopath.


----------



## Mugshot (2 Jun 2014)

Crankarm said:


> I don't even bother I just ignore them. The only riders I do occasionally greet are obvious touring cyclists, not ones with polished bikes and shiny panniers though, I mean guys and girls who look like they've ridden thousands of miles. This isn't often though in fact hardly ever which doesn't make saying hello too onerous or the risk of engaging with a psychopath.


I look like I've ridden thousands of miles even if I'm doing a shortish commute to work, would you say hello to me?


----------



## Crankarm (2 Jun 2014)

Mugshot said:


> I look like I've ridden thousands of miles even if I'm doing a shortish commute to work, would you say hello to me?



Unlikely.


----------



## Mugshot (2 Jun 2014)




----------



## jefmcg (2 Jun 2014)

http://americanfolklore.net/folklore/2010/07/brer_rabbit_meets_a_tar_baby.html


> "Are you deaf or just rude?" demanded Brer Rabbit, losing his temper. "I can't stand folks that are stuck up! You take off that hat and say 'Howdy-do' or I'm going to give you such a lickin'!"
> The Tar Baby just sat in the middle of the road looking as cute as a button and saying nothing at all.
> "I'll learn ya!" Brer Rabbit yelled. He took a swing at the cute little Tar Baby and his paw got stuck in the tar.
> "Lemme go or I'll hit you again," shouted Brer Rabbit. The Tar Baby, she said nothing.
> ...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Jun 2014)

Mugshot said:


> I look like I've ridden thousands of miles even if I'm doing a shortish commute to work, would you say hello to me?





Crankarm said:


> Unlikely.



But, short of sporting a large mileage board, how would you ever know?

Besides, people might have cycled thousands of miles but have just had to buy replacement panniers en route, etc. You really judge on Panniers??


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Jun 2014)

Incidentally @Fifelad, I meant no offence with my post upthread.


----------



## Crankarm (2 Jun 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> But, short of sporting a large mileage board, how would you ever know?
> 
> Besides, people might have cycled thousands of miles but have just had to buy replacement panniers en route, etc. You really judge on Panniers??



I dunno this is all becoming a bit too prescriptive, too many what ifs. I just go on gut instincts. I might raise a few fingers off the bars as an acknowledgement but I wouldn't want to over do it. Anyway the moment only lasts a nano second so not worth worrying about.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Jun 2014)

Crankarm said:


> I dunno this is all becoming a bit too prescriptive, too many what ifs.



What if...... Their bike had just been flattened by a lorry halfway through a round the world tour?? 



> I just go on gut instincts. I might raise a few fingers off the bars as an acknowledgement but I wouldn't want to over do it. Anyway the moment only lasts a nano second so not worth worrying about.



I wouldn't take it personally, but I didn't think people had rules/standards

Me? A simple nod of the head usually suffices. That said, there are probably less cyclists up here, but I probably wouldn't nod every single person in a group, probably the first person and then others randomly after that.


----------



## NorvernRob (2 Jun 2014)

So he rode past you, then you sped up to overtake him just to prove that you're faster than him? He was probably thinking kn*b long before you shouted it.


----------



## Hip Priest (2 Jun 2014)

I'm going to write a self-help book for cyclists with low self-esteem. It'll be a real moneyspinner.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2014)

Hip Priest said:


> I'm going to write a self-help book for cyclists with low self-esteem. It'll be a real moneyspinner.



I have a title for you...


----------



## 4F (2 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I have a title for you...



Self-help book for cyclists with low self-esteem by Hip Priest ?


----------



## martint235 (2 Jun 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Grrrr....was on my roadie for a long (for me) ride on Saturday. Another roadie sailed passed me with a cheerie "morning".
> 
> If you ever pass me at a much greater speed can you PPLLEEEASSSEEEE at least to pretend you're out of puff


But where's the fun in that? I try to pass at greater speed, say a cheery "hello" and then change gear to accelerate away.

As to the OP, well actually can't think of anything. I say hello to some cyclists, some motorists (hi @deptfordmarmoset ) and a couple of peds on my commute. I ignore most cyclists but then most of the cyclists I see in a morning are in the riverside park and riding like complete a***s


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2014)

4F said:


> Self-help book for cyclists with low self-esteem by Hip Priest ?




Ker-Ch....................OH yeah.. spot on


----------



## Fifelad (3 Jun 2014)

Jesus wept didn't think my post would generate this much debate ! Ok it's good to debate, in our democratic society. I got annoyed because the guy virtually ignored me when I acknowledged him, it was just bad manners as far as I am concerned. I got annoyed and rose to the "bait" when I could of let him go. I can appreciate also, if someone is flat out with veins bursting, training, they are not going to blink, but that's obvious. I just felt in that particular situation the guy was rude and it irked me which is not normal for me incidentally.


----------



## martint235 (3 Jun 2014)

Fifelad said:


> Jesus wept didn't think my post would generate this much debate ! Ok it's good to debate, in our democratic society. I got annoyed because the guy virtually ignored me when I acknowledged him, it was just bad manners as far as I am concerned. I got annoyed and rose to the "bait" when I could of let him go. I can appreciate also, if someone is flat out with veins bursting, training, they are not going to blink, but that's obvious. I just felt in that particular situation the guy was rude and it irked me which is not normal for me incidentally.


But surely the guy has every right to ignore you, assuming he doesn't know you and even if he does know you he can still ignore you. It seems a bit presumptuous (sp?) to me that because you say "hi" or wave at someone then they are wrong unless they do the same. Life seems a bit short to get "irked" by this.


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Jun 2014)

Personally if someone says hello to me I respond to them politely in kind. I might be wrong but I was brought up believing it was good manners. I won't necessarily instigate a greeting with other cyclists but I won't ignore them if they do.


----------



## Hip Priest (3 Jun 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Personally if someone says hello to me I respond to them politely in kind. I might be wrong but I was brought up believing it was good manners. I won't necessarily instigate a greeting with other cyclists but I won't ignore them if they do.



This is what I do too.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jun 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Personally if someone says hello to me I respond to them politely in kind. I might be wrong but I was brought up believing it was good manners. I won't necessarily instigate a greeting with other cyclists but I won't ignore them if they do.


I agree with that, but calling someone a knob because of some perceived breach of etiquette, is much much ruder IMHO.


----------



## martint235 (3 Jun 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Personally if someone says hello to me I respond to them politely in kind. I might be wrong but I was brought up believing it was good manners. I won't necessarily instigate a greeting with other cyclists but I won't ignore them if they do.


It's a personal choice though and I wouldn't expect to get slated on an internet forum just because I can't be a****d to acknowledge someone I don't know, have never met before and am unlikely to ever meet again.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (3 Jun 2014)

I can't understand why acknowledging someone who has said something, waved or nodded is such an issue


----------



## winjim (3 Jun 2014)

jefmcg said:


> http://americanfolklore.net/folklore/2010/07/brer_rabbit_meets_a_tar_baby.html


Of course Brer Rabbit does eventually come out on top in that story, if only by _deus ex machina_.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jun 2014)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> I can't understand why acknowledging someone who has said something, waved or nodded is such an issue


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (3 Jun 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


>


----------



## martint235 (3 Jun 2014)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> I can't understand why acknowledging someone who has said something, waved or nodded is such an issue


For exactly the same reason that not acknowledging someone is such an issue. We're on page 4 ffs.


----------



## winjim (3 Jun 2014)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> I can't understand why acknowledging someone who has said something, waved or nodded is such an issue


It's not. The issue is that _not_ acknowledging someone seems to get you a heap of abuse. First on internet forums, and now if the op is to be believed, in real life.


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Jun 2014)

martint235 said:


> It's a personal choice though and I wouldn't expect to get slated on an internet forum just because I can't be a****d to acknowledge someone I don't know, have never met before and am unlikely to ever meet again.


I am not slating anyone. I stated what I do and the reason why. I don't impose my views on you or anyone else. If you can't be arsed to acknowledge a greeting from someone you don't know then that is your choice.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (3 Jun 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Personally if someone says hello to me I respond to them politely in kind. I might be wrong but I was brought up believing it was good manners. I won't necessarily instigate a greeting with other cyclists but I won't ignore them if they do.


If you read the OP again, you'll see the guy did respond, albeit half heartedly by fifelad's exacting standards.

where does it say we have to get all effusive to salve someone elses personal foibles? Half hearted to someone ready to yell knob at a retreating stranger and brag about it as if its a good thing on the internet may well be a perfectly adequate a response to  a normal human being  anyone else.

or maybe he was sucking a gobstopper or cycling home after root canal surgery with a numb mouth or maybe his dog really had died and he really wasn't in the mood for chatting with a stranger just to make them happy.

If I'd wandered along Deansgate on Saturday waving or saying hello to everyone wearing Adidas Sambas because I was too, then followed them shouting abuse, I'd be typing this with my feet from a room with rubber walls.


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Jun 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> If you read the OP again, you'll see the guy did respond, albeit half heartedly by fifelad's exacting standards.
> 
> where does it say we have to get all effusive to salve someone elses personal foibles? Half hearted to someone ready to yell knob at a retreating stranger and brag about it as if its a good thing on the internet may well be a perfectly adequate a response to  a normal human being  anyone else.
> 
> ...


 
I don't disagree I was simply stating how I respond to people who wave at me. I wasn't for a minute condoning shouting knob at someone as you pedal off in the opposite direction.


----------



## thefollen (3 Jun 2014)

Perhaps it's that slight light-headed feeling one can experience following a large lunch, but it took me a while (and at least until page 2) to figure out what a k**b was. I was like: "Why would you call someone a kerb?"


----------



## Mugshot (3 Jun 2014)

thefollen said:


> Perhaps it's that slight light-headed feeling one can experience following a large lunch, but it took me a while (and at least until page 2) to figure out what a k**b was. I was like: "Why would you call someone a kerb?"


You know, you could well be right, some on here (myself included) may have been most unfair to Fifelad. I'd like to take this opportunity to apologise to him if he did indeed call the other gentleman a "kerb". Sorry @Fifelad


----------



## jayonabike (3 Jun 2014)

If someone had called me a kerb I'd turn around, catch them up and push them off their bike. Kerb indeed. Whats the world coming to?


----------



## Markymark (3 Jun 2014)

jayonabike said:


> If someone had called me a kerb I'd turn around, catch them up and push them off their bike. Kerb indeed. Whats the world coming to?


Kerb. It's a 'small step' in the wrong direction.

I thank you.


----------



## sussex old beginner (8 Jun 2014)

hi fifelad I have the same problem down here in west sussex some of the cyclist around here think they are that good they should be in the tour de france you don't get a good morning out of them.They might have all the kit but no real friends lol


----------



## Peteaud (8 Jun 2014)

Out in the car yesterday and had to pass 6 in full team(s) kit etc, no problems gave them all plenty of space and as its a nasty twisty road hung back until it was clear. Last one i passed started shouting abuse, god knows why and i could not be ar$ed to find out his problem. No wonder some car drivers hate cyclists, as even when your considerate some just want to kick off.


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Jun 2014)

Fifelad said:


> Commuting to work last Thursday, I got overtaken by a fellow roadie younger than myself up a slight incline. No hello, or exchange of pleasantries. So I caught up with him no bother, then overtook him, where I said hello, it was replied with a half hearted reply. He then overtook me again and then I decided to just sit on his back wheel. He was obsessed with looking where I was as if he was in a race, we eventually went our separate ways when I turned off. I couldn't resist shouting k**b ! as he went on his way. What's wrong with some folk ? A smile, hello or nod of the head, or wave too much ? Some mothers do have them ! Any other tales of ignorance that people have had ?




Some of these posts worry me a little, as they are based on assumptions that may not even be true.

As others have suggested , lets take another look, at a possible view from the other guy.....and the problem simply changes!

Commuting to work last Thursday, overtook a fellow roadie older than myself up a slight incline. I was out of breath and didn't know them from Adam, so no point in pleasantries. He then caught up and overtook, saying hello as he passed, still out of breath, I answered as best I could.

As he slowed down, I overtook again, and he then sat far too close to my back wheel for my liking. As he was so close and had overtaken me previously (or perhaps he would politely take his turn at the front) I kept a close eye on what he was doing.

As we eventually went our separate ways when he turned off. He shouted k**b ! as he went on his way.

What an unpleasant foul mouthed cyclist, no wonder we have a bad name

What's wrong with some folk ?
Why shout obscenities, rather than a thank you for the work I had done slipstreaming him ?

Some mothers do have them !
Any other tales of ignorance that people have had ?


----------



## redcard (8 Jun 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Some of these posts worry me a little, as they are based on assumptions that may not even be true.



Take all these stories with a pinch of salt. They're usually just an excuse for the OP to boast about being faster than someone over minor distance.
The other guy is always a dick or has an expensive bike. The OP is always the nice guy and correctly follows cycling etiquette at all times.

The sort of tales you used to read about on Snopes.


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Jun 2014)

redcard said:


> Take all these stories with a pinch of salt. They're usually just an excuse for the OP to boast about being faster than someone over minor distance.
> The other guy is always a dick or has an expensive bike. The OP is always the nice guy and correctly follows cycling etiquette at all times.
> 
> The sort of tales you used to read about on Snopes.



Story or not, the attitude is simply wrong


----------



## Siegfried (8 Jun 2014)

so you speed up to catch someone who passes you, yet you accuse the other rider of acting as if he's in a race, then you call the other rider a knob before going on to moan about lack of politness

I expect there's a very good chance the other fella is writing about you somewhere for the same reasons you are complaining about him


----------



## sazzaa (8 Jun 2014)

Now every time I see k**b I'm thinking kerb. Great.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (8 Jun 2014)

sazzaa said:


> Now every time I see k**b I'm thinking kerb. Great.




Try shouting it at someone, see what reaction you get!

GC


----------



## sazzaa (8 Jun 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Try shouting it at someone, see what reaction you get!
> 
> GC


It's going to be my new favourite insult.


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Jun 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Try shouting it at someone, see what reaction you get!
> 
> GC


Billy Connolly used to do a superb sketch about making up swearwords....


----------



## sackville d (8 Jun 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Billy Connolly used to do a superb sketch about making up swearwords....


I always remember the chef in Fall and Rise of Reg Perrin coming out with "Up yer clunge!" one time.Stuck with me all these years......ah memories.


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Jun 2014)

Fifelad said:


> I couldn't resist shouting k**b ! as he went on his way. What's wrong with some folk ?



Hmm. Quite.


----------

